# Thoughts on video games/ playstyle.



## Zenobia Kael (Sep 16, 2014)

like the title says what are your thoughts on video games? im interested in how the different NT types approach online games. (and their play style.)

what genre do you prefer? for me its pretty much everything but puzzle games.

how do you perform in multiplayer games? i ask mainly because i'm curious about how the NT types perform online. for example i'm guessing most NT types wont be huge fans of FPS games and may not do as well as sensor types.

I personally prefer both FPS and RTS games quite a bit. FPS pretty much has to be multiplayer. i've found that my ability to plan ahead and maneuver an opponent where i want them is invaluable. i usually prefer (if there are class types) a fast class type that lets me move quickly so i can dart around and harass them into making a mistake.

in RTS games my unconventional tactics help out a lot since allot of people who play RTS games get comfortable with their opponent attacking them in a certain manner and they don't adapt to new situations well. my favored style is what i call "false attacks" i basically ruse the the opponent relentlessly so they are never sure where they need to defend or where my fleet/ army is.


----------



## kannbrown (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm more an RPG type. I like the story, but am spoiled and want multiple options so there's replay value. I certainly don't mind some combat in my games, but want lots and lots of quests. I don't do well with things based on speed, reflexes, etc, as guessed, and generally play solo games. (Elder Scrolls, old Baldur's Gate, Dragon Age, solo Diablo, etc.)

My problem with multiplayer is commitment and listening to the plan. I will play a game a while, then want to do something else. I get diverted into side quests, or exploring and may not want to just grind to a certain level, then take on the boss.. wash, rinse, repeat. And don't want to be responsible for other team mates, honestly. Only role I take in multiplayer is tank. Want me to wade in and whack things with a sword, with the occasional taunt, etc, to bring them to me, I'm good with that. It's what I do solo anyway.


----------



## x_Rosa_x (Nov 4, 2014)

*Interactive Pictures*

Video games are re-imagined reality grasping that concept there is overburden boredom.

I think it's not really going to change the entire world to better places.

You can learn towards video games that's through certainty. 

There's some emotional enjoyment but was younger when grew up more like plowing iron.

Getting any enjoyment was weak and profound so very few games give me any benefits.

I have a soft spot towards horror games generally that would be my favorite genre.

Very emotively satisfied towards a semi-simple but amazingly scary video game.

Another recent game I liked was Mountain which was very unusual.

Robot Unicorn Attack that pretty much sums up a video game that I could love .

Those games were you gotta cilck are fun like SuperClicker and CookieClicker 

Simple Typing tests are fun.

Top 10 Genre List : 

Semi-Simple Horror
Semi-Simple Interesting Adventure
Semi-Simple amazing + Interesting Sexual related Games
Semi-Simple Addictive Games
Semi-Simple Innovation Games
Semi-Simple Puzzle Games

My favorite genre is actually semi-simple video games period like bejeweled or really simple games Dear Esther "really enjoyed that still kinda do" used to love puzzle games played Legend of Zelda Series finished every one accept spirit tracks , skyward sword , foursword , oracle of seasons though got to the last area , oracle of ages got to the last boss entire game whatever.. , Mario Series , played every Final Fantasy series but only completed FF3 SNES only a few years ago that is generally my favorite video game of all time though it's not got the impact I had hoped so I'm willing to put Dear Esther up there but still it doesn't have that emotion that FF3 had at the time ... hmm ..



I MISS-TYPED MYSELF BEFORE WRITING THIS BUT I'M VERY SHORE I'M ISFJ RECENTLTY 19/11/2014 05:58 WEDNESDAY


----------



## Vox (Mar 16, 2012)

ENTP. I (strongly) prefer RPGs for the story and quests, but will play mostly anything, though I am pretty bad at FPS. _So_ disorienting. I'm not that good at strategy games or PvP, but that might have to do with my general unwillingness to strategize (the only time I plan is for efficiency, like if I want to farm something).

As far as actual playstyle goes, I avoid most warriors and prefer fast classes (rogues, assassins) first and ranged/magic classes second. More complicated playstyles hold my interest better. Warriors are often too slow and safe, though I will on occasion opt for not having to monitor everything so closely. Still get bored quickly, though. On the other extreme, glass cannons can get pretty frustrating, but it doesn't bother me quite as much (which is why I rank magic classes second).


----------



## s2theizay (Nov 12, 2014)

I haven't seriously played video games in a while. I've always preferred FPS or RPGs. Give me something with lots of side-quests where I can get lost in another universe. I also enjoy more open-ended adventure style games. I just don't have the time to get into them anymore. Now, most of my games are casual something-to-keep-me-occupied-in-brief-spurts games.


----------



## Afterburner (Jan 8, 2013)

I normally play shooters (used to play CoD; now Battlefield and Ghost Recon) and open world action games like Watch_Dogs and Assassin's Creed. I tend to play shooters very tactically, though I also have good reflexes so I can do well without really thinking things through. I love the teamwork in shooters too (when it actually happens). I find it very satisfying when my team sticks to a strategy and wins. In Battlefield, I love playing the Recon(sniper class). I like that I can sit far off and observe everyone else, picking off enemies and spotting for my team. 
For the open-world games, I mostly enjoy the freedom, and sometimes the stories. I'd probably like strategy video games like Civilization and creative ones like Minecraft, but I haven't bothered to get into them. I'm thinking about ceasing to play video games all together.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I like games where I can work as within a team as a delegator/scouter (not necessarily a leader).
It doesn't matter if it's an first person shooter or MMORPG. I like to move around (scout) and alert the members of my team (effectively calling to arms the talents and skills of said/particular members). I may not be the strongest or the most skillful, but I am good with giving enemies the "oh crap" moment. Also, I'm pretty good at defense. 

Really, I like any game where I can play with friends. Moreso if there is strategy. Tactical is okay too, but I prefer strategy.


----------



## Sinister Magick (Sep 1, 2014)

I like certain games, but not with a specific play style. 

My favorite game is Fire Emblem (a strategy, turn-based game) 
I also enjoy LoZ(especially Majora's Mask), Elder Scrolls, Chrono Trigger, Fable, and there are more(but I don't want to list all of them)

Now, most say that a common theme between all of these games is that they're all fantasy/ not modern nor industrialized (except for Fable III)

Though, I mostly enjoy these games because I become obsessive over the infinite possibilities that lie under the plot. 

For example: Fire Emblem (Especially 7) contains an Infinite possibilities, due to the vague and subtle remarks that the characters make. For example, we're told that Nergal created the morph race by using a test subject; however, it was not very successful due to the fact that it was his first attempt, which resulted in Kishuna - who is little more than walking corpse. Renault is introduced later on, and if you unlock certain scenes with him then it's hinted that he's not human, and creates the possibility that Kishuna was the soldier that used to be with him, centuries ago. There are many other examples, but this is becoming tl;dr status.

The Legend of Zelda, especially Majora's Mask, is just inviting you to create alternate theories based on analysis throughout the game. 

Elder Scrolls, other than the map restrictions, there are just about no boundaries in this game, which leads to an interesting and fresh amount of variety. 

Chrono Trigger - While the storyline is pretty set and stone, not only does the time travel element of the game lead to further analysis, but the game has a large amount of alternate endings.

Fable - If you look at the lore for Fable then there's an infinite & thrilling amount of theories to be made about the game, with the exception of Fable III, the game has a lot of hidden elements, and - (I'm done with describing this part - this is tl;dr status now)

______
Overall, I don't just enjoy these games because of they're fantasy-based games, but I also became obsessed interested in these games ( the idea of it being 'obsessed in' rather than 'obsessed with' is really bothering me) is because of the infinite possibilities that they offer, which is why I'd play them a couple dozen times.

Oh, and I also really enjoy fighting games, as well.


----------



## Liquid Metal (Nov 20, 2014)

Games for me were something to get lost in trying to attain a mastery of, then moving on to the next challenge. Unfortunately video games today are atrocious. As games decline I replaced them with physical exercise, something that always has a next level to reach for and requires dedication with the right diet and rest that means I'm always "on".


----------

